# How do we remove the VZW home button logo?



## thejron

I've read alcohol wipes, penny with tape on it and a sugar cube could work. Any more thoughts? It NEEDS go ASAP. That's the first thing I noticed in the VZW looking at the display.


----------



## kregstrong

A guy on android central forums works at Vzw and he said its just overlayed on top of the gloss finish. So it should be fairly easy to get off. Maybe a razor could scrape it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla

On that other forum people who got them a day early indicate that it's not a sticker and in fact etched into the button


----------



## Breezer23

If it is etched that would really suck. If it's a sticker or a decal I'm sure you could LIGHTLY apply Lacquer thinner (VERY MINIMAL AMOUNT) and rub gently.


----------



## th3taman

It's etched....buddy of mine got the AT&T off the back of his SG3 which was similar etched. It will have to be scrapped off some way. I will wait for someone to share their success story, lol.


----------



## number01pup

To all above. They actually sell color matched stickers for the home button on eBay. To cover that flash of arrogance.


----------



## quarterinchkilla

I'm holding one and its etched, I ordered a vinyl cover off ebay

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerroMoto

I know I'm probably going to get a lot of crap for this but honestly the logo is not that bad. I have the note 2 in white and honestly thought it was going to be bad but the pictures make it seem so much worse. Don't get me wrong I'd still rather have it be blank.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MLP85

I agree I'd rather it be blank but I'm not going out of my way to remove it my biggest beef with Verizon is the bootloader

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## kisypher

I know I'm in the minority, but I actually like the logo. For some odd reason I have always kinda like the Verizon logo, I think it looks cool. And really, what's it hurting?



thejron said:


> I've read alcohol wipes, penny with tape on it and a sugar cube could work. Any more thoughts? It NEEDS go ASAP. That's the first thing I noticed in the VZW looking at the display.


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-ALUMINUM-HOME-Button-Keyboard-Sticker-f-Samsung-Galaxy-Note-2-II-N7100-Slv-/121002308301

You're welcome.


----------



## MLP85

Is there any truth to the rumor that the logo on the titanium note logo is a decal and is removable unlike the etched logo on the white version

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Theyre both etched, I saw it in a VZW yesterday

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Metal-ALUMINUM-HOME-Button-Keyboard-Sticker-f-Samsung-Galaxy-Note-2-II-N7100-Slv-/121002308301
> 
> You're welcome.


This or Spigen sells a couple

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron

Droid_Evo_8 said:


> Here you go: http://www.ebay.com/...v-/121002308301
> 
> You're welcome.


3 weeks to ship? That's not cool.


----------

